# Can you suggest good humorous novels?



## Arranah (Nov 12, 2015)

In all the books I've written so far, I've been working through the "ain't-it-awfuls" of my life.  It's made for good inspiration and conflict, but....  Today I realized I'm tired of doing that, bored with it actually.  I want to laugh.  I want to entertain myself, all the while dealing with my protagonists' issues.  If I can find a few funny examples, I can learn by reading how other people accomplish it. Any suggestions?

It can be any genre.

Thanks.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 12, 2015)

Read Terry Pratchett's Discworld books. There's plenty of drama and satire, but it's all strained through a mesh of very British humor. Also The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy always makes me grin.


----------



## Mythopoet (Nov 12, 2015)

Anything by Terry Pratchett or P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## FifthView (Nov 12, 2015)

Robert Asprin's Myth Adventures series.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 13, 2015)

I remember Tom Holt's Snow White & the Seven Samurai as very funny.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Nov 13, 2015)

All Creatures Great and Small by James Harriet.

There is one chapter in particular where he recalls assisting another veterinarian by donning a rubber suit.

I thought I would never stop laughing.

I fell in love with the stories from the BBC shows when I was a kid.

I read all the books as an adult and I still remember the day he died in about 94. He was so young and his life story was still so vivid in my mind.

He really had a way of putting you smack dab center into every scene. 

The story where he eats a whole jar of relish stands out in my mind.

In fact, I might sit down tonight and start the books all over again.


post edit:

 I just downloaded a kindle version of All Creatures Great and Small.

I'm already hooked from page one and the endless giggles are starting in my belly again. 

Probably one of the greatest openings of a book ever.


----------



## teacup (Nov 15, 2015)

I've not read many humorous novels but Phil Overby (from this site) has a good series which I think are great and very funny. It's called Splatter Elf.
No novels yet - they're short stories and one is a novella I think. 

Here's link to 1st one if you want - Amazon.com: The Unicorn-Eater: (Splatter Elf #1) eBook: Philip Overby: Kindle Store


----------



## Arranah (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks to all of you.  I'll check them all out.


----------



## neodoering (Mar 25, 2019)

Try the Xanth novels by Piers Anthony.  Funny stuff for young adults, with a gentle and wholesome treatment of sexuality.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 28, 2019)

Discworld, Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The Princess Bride...


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Jul 15, 2019)

Don't know if this is useful anymore but ... The Two Monarchies series by W.R. Gingell.
Howls Moving Castle, Castle in the Air, and House of Many Ways by Dianna Wynne Jones.


----------

